# remapping 520d advice



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2009)

hi have just got myself a 520D se, would like to get it remapped, does anyone have any advice on where to go in N.Ireland and who would be best to do the job. Think the car sits around 177BHP, would like to be getting 210BHP, think this shoud be a safe increase?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes thay seems like a safe increase. The torque is where it's at. I have a MK 6 Fiesta Zetec S TDCi, originally 90bhp & 150ft/lb Now estimated 120bhp & 180ft/lb, with a custom map. Sorry I don't know of anywhere in N.I


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

chippedni Gary s tops he did both my car and my wifes jeep and they are great and no smoke..


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Don't know the guy, but found his number on a search :thumb:

Seems to come well recommended from what I have read....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Stephen said:


> hi have just got myself a 520D se, would like to get it remapped, does anyone have any advice on where to go in N.Ireland and who would be best to do the job. Think the car sits around 177BHP, would like to be getting 210BHP, think this shoud be a safe increase?


Depends where in the country you are.
TorqueTronics is one I would seriously recommend, as they make their own maps.
Too often, and it has happened to them, someone buys the map for a particular make/model, cracks the encryption, then uses the same map for each and every one of the same model.
Nice way of saving a bit of money, but at the expense of someone having put in the man hours to get the map sussed in the first place.
Then there's the issue of rolling roads - do they have one, and if so, which?
The point of that, is to fine tune the map to the car's ECU - no one map will work the same on each engine.

Have a chat with them, and they should leave you under no uncertainties that they know what they are doing - if their demonstrator 700 bhp 911 Turbo doesn't, nor their rallied Skoda Fabia with 200 bhp.
If I had a diesel, and was looking it mapped, that'd be where I'd head straight for, without a hesitation.


----------



## steviestdi (Apr 5, 2008)

Torque tronics done my car.
100bhp bora to 296nm torque and 141bhp. driving it was like a different car.
02825 898458 hes called Davy.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stephen said:


> hi have just got myself a 520D se, would like to get it remapped, does anyone have any advice on where to go in N.Ireland and who would be best to do the job. Think the car sits around 177BHP, would like to be getting 210BHP, think this shoud be a safe increase?


I would like to do this to my 320d M Sport, currently the same as Stephens in terms of Power.

Its under the BMW warranty though so not sure its wise?, I spose the power is adequate but now I use the wifes Cooper s it feels a bit dull, can fit more crap in it though and it handles better .

Any one had any experience with the warranty aspect of a re Map?m I doubt it'll be good, BMW wouldn't replace my headlamp covers on my old 330 because I'd put in 5w side lights which had blue tints on them!!!.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The BMW dealer won't know there's anything done to the car as nothing shows up via the OBD II. The only issue is if they were to update your car's ECU software, you'd need to revisit the mapper to have it reinstalled.
Most do it as a courtesy if that should happen.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Puretorque did my 150 bhp bravo multijet over 2 years ago and i got it RRed in march it went from 150 bhp to 190 and now has 310 lbft

great fella

his webby is http://www.puretorque.co.uk/


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

BMW wont notice the map unless they go into the ECU, otherwise there are no visual ways of telling.

Angel and Celtic tuning might be worth a try, as the do mobile chipping( i allways prefer liuve mapping on a rolling road tho) but im not sure if they go to N.I.

Standard the car pushes 163bhp and 251 ftlb of torque, mapped your looking about 205 bhp and 315 ftlb of torque, thats not garenteed but near that. and remember the map will yield slighty beter results with a better air intake, i.e a green panel filter


----------



## redsportt (Oct 18, 2008)

car care center in lisburn uses dms 028 92 628628

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/

if you dont like it they will take it out again and no charge

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/index.asp?upid=6&msid=0


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2009)

Got Gary from chipped NI to sort the car out with a remap, fantastic service and car is running like a dream, feels like a different car.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Stephen said:


> Got Gary from chipped NI to sort the car out with a remap, fantastic service and car is running like a dream, feels like a different car.


About time FB


----------

